# LG G2



## cron912 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is there going to be a forum for the LG G2?

Thanks!


----------



## zac413 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wondering the same thing.......

Sent from my VS980 4G using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me get a post going.


----------

